# Where to buy Sterile Acetic Acid for IGF1?



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Any know?


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

very hard to get as far as i know, most make there own.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

couldnt making it wrong mess up your IGF?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Possibly, but its quite easy to do. You will need:

Acetic acid - Some shops carry 'Non-brewed condiment' The only ingredients in it are 5% acetic acid. Failing this LP Chemicals, Winsford, Cheshire. CW7 3RB will sell you some. They have a website and you buy direct.

Whatever strength you buy needs further dilution to 100mM. This will need then to be filtered through a 0.2u syringe filter into a sterile vial.

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/ Is where you go for that.

Best get a Leur Lock 50ml syringe too to do it all with. Medisave or similar for that.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

think ive found a place

http://secure.sciencecompany.com/product1.aspx?SID=10&Product_ID=6474


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

let us know if you get an order thru


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

It will still require further dilution and filtration to get to 100mM and sterile.

In all seriousness, if you dont have the acid/environment recommended then just use sterile water and keep it in the freezer/freeze box. Itll be fine for a fortnight.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so i could just mix the igf with sterile water and freeze the individual shot mate and take them out as i use them?? only thing is a bottle will last me a month will it be useless after 2 weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Isnt vinegar acetic acid, or has that in it?

Why do I remember someone using filtered vinegar to mix?

My menory is shot, I have to look that up.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

This is well annoying, been searching google for ages but you cant seem to buy it for love nor money.

So does everyone who uses IGF make the solution them selves?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

how did u get so many red boxes


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

lol i dont know, wat do they mean?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve got em to what do they mean...


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

I say a fortnight to be sure, as mine was ok still. It may last a month. Id prefer this over using the wrong 'vinegar'. Distilled white vinegar as found in the shops is usually the malted type for pickling. Non-brewed condiment is the type to look for.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

LittleBigMan said:


> lol i dont know, wat do they mean?


It means you have been negative repped either numerous times or by someone with a lot of juice. Basically means you have pi55ed someone off... :confused1:


----------



## ifbb2004 (May 11, 2009)

i have bought acetic acid from the pharmacy at 5% concentration do i mix the IGF straight with it and add bac. water to each inj seperate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you could just mix the acetic acid with the igf then pre load bac with each injection.

did you get the acetic from an online pharmacy mate


----------



## ifbb2004 (May 11, 2009)

no i got a local pharmacy to order it in for me


----------



## ifbb2004 (May 11, 2009)

ok got the acetic acid. but its in a plastic screw top bottle and dosent say any where sterile.

am i still able to use this? i have a small filter .22 i think should i run it thru there before mixing?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

What strength is it?


----------



## ifbb2004 (May 11, 2009)

5%


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

LittleBigMan said:


> think ive found a place
> 
> http://secure.sciencecompany.com/product1.aspx?SID=10&Product_ID=6474


Did you have any luck with that link?

will be needing some AA soon.

thanks


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

5% is standardised. Its 850mM. IGF requires 100mM so still some dilution and filtration is needed otherwise its too acidic. Heat and acidity destroy peptides.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have found a site in America that sell 50mM Acetic Acid 2mL at reasonable price..


----------

